

Startup Weekend Comes to NYC - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/startup-weekend-nyc

======
PStamatiou
Not to thread jack or anything, but here's some stuff about Startup Weekend
Atlanta coming up in November.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=52796> (article from the guy bringing
Startup Weekend to Atlanta) <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=52696> (my
post about what SW is all about)

~~~
kingnothing
Thanks for posting this -- I was just thinking about what I would have to do
to organize one of these in Atlanta.

